# Decisions, Decisions A) Plat 24" sho or B) 28 Deluxe SHO?



## Le-titsnow (Oct 9, 2015)

*Decisions:1028 HD or 28 Deluxe SHO? ==> Platinum 24 removed*

In Boston area sketch of my driveway attached. I will likely need to negotiate cars on occasion so thought a 30" might be cumbersome and further, will be storing in backyard shed. Leaning towards B as I believe I'd prefer both the width and the more manual ice drill chute, yet not sure if the higher CC Platinum engine is what to focus on....Now if they made a platinum 28" sho. Thoughts? Is the 306CC engine worthy. Lastly, should I attempt to seek out a Limited Edition 414CC 28+ (without SHO I understand). I have seen some have experience with this model on here...or should I even consider the Toro.... my dealer carries and likes both yet suggested to stick with Ariens, better value, equally capable? Thanks all!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Personally I would go with the 24" SHO. I bought the 30 Platinum last year with the 369cc and although I have no complaints with blower, it chews snow up and spits it out so fast and far that having the extra width I think is a minimal. In hindsight I would rather have a smaller more manageable blower for making tighter turns and moving around and just make some extra passes. One pass for me takes approximately 25 seconds.

My driveway is 80ft long by 40ft wide

Having the extra power of the SHO might mean you can go forward at one speed faster then the 28 deluxe, so you may even be able to do the job faster on bigger snows.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I would go for the 24" SHO as well... They are amazing machines. You will not be disappointed with that. My father has a deluxe 28 and he seems to go through one belt per year with all the heavy snow that we get here in the North East.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## Le-titsnow (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks guys.... just wanted to be sure you knew I am looking at the 28 Deluxe SHO, 306CC not the 28 deluxe seen at HD. Not really a fan of the quick chute, but I imagine I'll learn to love it. I'd love to hear how those who have tried the 414CC 28+ thinks it compares, and if engine power wildly trumps the SHO design.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, I had bought a Deluxe 28+ with the 414cc motor in the first week of February this year, for use at my mom's home. It was SO AMAZING that I sought out a similar machine for use at my own home. No more new ones to be found in my area, so I found a near-mint Platinum 30 with the same motor and brought it home two weeks later.

One has the IceDrill crank chute, the other rocks the Quick Turn chute. I got accustomed to the Quick Turn chute quicker than I thought I might. Both are beasts of a machine. For what it's worth, the driveway at my home is half or less the size of yours and the 30" Platinum is really just fine. I get it done quicker. 

If you go to the Ariens website and start looking for dealers in western CT, you may well find one of the Deluxe 28+ with the big motor. Member Biketrax here had bought one recently and said the dealer had a couple more. Collector pieces that need to be USED!


----------



## Le-titsnow (Oct 9, 2015)

Sweet thanks for the info! My dealer is like 3 miles away haven't checked to see if they have any but know they offer 1 year of free service/and onsite troubleshooting in many cases which may be tough to pass up! They must be a large dealer so maybe they can score one!


----------



## Le-titsnow (Oct 9, 2015)

Quick update and more input welcomed. While I much prefer the fit and finish of the Ariens (and the extended warranty), I am very close to changing the order to the 1028 Toro HD. Why? 
1. Was unable to get my multi family driveway resurfaced this fall as planned, see pics:





















I am a believer in auto turn after reading lots about it, yet mildly concerned I will wrestle with it for this year at least. Note: this is only a 1 yr deal as I will repair and most likely move by next winter and have it plowed thereafter.
2. The better half may end up pitching in at times and rumor has it Toro could be easiest to get along with for infrequent users
3. As a guy, I love spending way more money than necessary to get the job done!

Thoughts/comments? Thanks


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I looked at the 24 SHO and went with the Toro 1028. I preferred how it was weighted, the power steering and controls. I also prefer the plastic chute - always had trouble with snow sticking to the metal ones no matter what I put on them. Yes, it's expensive but I want to keep it for years so I think it'll be worth it.


----------



## Le-titsnow (Oct 9, 2015)

*Lock it up 1028HD!*

Finally pulled the trigger....while trying really hard to stick to Ariens, I ended up going with the Toro after much deliberation and seemingly reading the same posts multiple times!!:wavetowel2: Given my current situation/ driveway & possible need for others to work it, I think it was the right call. Dealer 3 weeks out on delivery so really hoping the white stuff holds off and starts the day I get it! Thanks for all that helped me there.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Congrats on the new machine, it should be quite the powerhouse!


----------

